# 30 million in path of winter storm



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

http://www.wfmz.com/news/30-million-in-path-of-winter-storm/-/121458/18996322/-/n9rqktz/-/index.html


----------



## gc3 (Dec 6, 2007)

Its about time some snow is coming my way. Its been over 3 weeks since I plowed any snow.


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

gc3;1603463 said:


> Its about time some snow is coming my way. Its been over 3 weeks since I plowed any snow.


get er done , have fun stay safe Thumbs Up


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

I hope it snows so much that it runs out of snow before it gets here!


----------



## ceptorman (Nov 30, 2011)

Kansas has areas of 14"+....18 states with a weather warning....be careful out thereThumbs Up


----------

